# Rat Breeders Near Toledo?



## iheartsquirrels4 (Dec 13, 2013)

The breeder I was going to buy from turned out to be a hoax. I've looked online, and I just can't find anywhere that is reasonably close that sells rats. I don't want to buy more pet store rats. Does anyone know of any breeders near Toledo, Ohio?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in your area 
Anyway. I would contact yaleroadadoptables as she sometimes makes round that being her very much close. Avoid the craigslist ad as that is how I ended up with a litter, sold a male and a female from a "breeder".

I do know that there are some litters floating around craigslist though. And there is a female rat in the humane society. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

(As to your original question, closest breeders are about two hours away at best)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

